# Post Count- Leading Spurs Posters are...



## texan

1. KokotheMonkey- 648
2. texan- 322
3. JGKoblenz- 180
4. Luiz_Rodrigo- 157
5. XxMia_9xX- 145
6. MJG- 68
7. Aurelino- 67
8. DaBobZ- 61
9. ezealen- 54
10. Magnus Pinus- 50

Those are all the poster with 50 posts or more. Sweet! 10 Posters with over 50 posts

Upcoming Poster: mr_french_basketball- 40
^keep up the posting bud


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nice work. I'm sure you picked this up from all of the other threads similar to this, just like I did. Anyhow, as expected, me, you, and Luiz are all at the top, and JG surprisingly has 180 posts in here. 


This would be a very good forum if the occasional posters turned into everyday posters. Everyone is mild-mannered (Except for me probably) and all seem to know a lot about Spurs basketball.


----------



## texan

Yeah I felt that we needed to have one of these threads, since every other forum did. There are alot of posters that have just started to post, but like you said, we don't have many everyday posters. Hopefully these guys will start to post more frequently. 


PS- Damn Koko, you are killing everyone. 648 to 322!! thats how big a gap there is between me and you. By the draft time next summer, its my goal to be within 100 posts of you.


----------



## MJG

Hey! MJG has 68, don't forget him


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> and JG surprisingly has 180 posts in here.


I am surprised as well.

Good to see this board finally having some regular posters.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> I am surprised as well.
> 
> Good to see this board finally having some regular posters.




It's only surprising because it must have been in the pre-Koko era.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

I wish I could post more often, but unfortunatelly my professors aren´t allowing me to do that  

By the way guys, I´ll travel tomorrow and will just return in the middle of january, so merry christmas to everyone and a happy new year to you all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> I wish I could post more often, but unfortunatelly my professors aren´t allowing me to do that
> 
> By the way guys, I´ll travel tomorrow and will just return in the middle of january, so merry christmas to everyone and a happy new year to you all.





Merry Christmas. 



Hopefully you don't forget about us in your absence.


----------



## DaBobZ

I wish I could post more often as well...
The thing is I ain't got the internet home (coz I'm all around the world all the time) and I can't connect myself from work (I work in trading rooms...) BUT I'm still a HUGE SPURS fan..


----------



## Admiral

...


----------



## LineOFire

I'm bringing up the rear with 15 posts.


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>LineOFire</b>!
> I'm bringing up the rear with 15 posts.


Well, post more!!


----------



## LineOFire

I will try. It's just hard to with more knowledgable posters around.


----------



## Yao Mania

I've got 34 (35 now)!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>LineOFire</b>!
> I will try. It's just hard to with more knowledgable posters around.





We won't know how knowledgable you are until we see you post more.  




Really though, we need more everyday posters around here, so come in and give whatever is on your mind. Please. You too Yao Mania. You're a good poster, hope to see you around here more.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't know how knowledgable you are until we see you post more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, we need more everyday posters around here, so come in and give whatever is on your mind. Please. You too Yao Mania. You're a good poster, hope to see you around here more.


Thx Koko, I'll be sure to keep droping by whenever I get a chance. My first obligation is to the Houston forum of course.... it's nice to have a team to whine about sometimes


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

How many posts do I have?


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

150! Hey, why am I not on that list...!!! :upset: :grinning:


----------



## LineOFire

It's based on how many posts you have in the Spurs forum. Not the whole boards.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs

wut boubt me


----------



## Johnny Mac

I'm coming up too, 43 right now. WATCH OUT!


----------



## texan

rocketsthathavespurs, you have 42 posts! Good job. Keep up posting on a regular daily basis. We need you to keep this forum alive and your posts are appreciated.

GODisaspursfan, you have 30 posts. You also keep up posting and I will be happy to see you post even more.

Johnny Mac, you are a great poster and we appreciate what you bring to the Spurs board, even if you arent an exclusive(or mainly) Spurs fan. 

All other Spurs fans, sign up and post more! Keep this forum alive


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs

where do u think we rank out of all the posting teams


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> where do u think we rank out of all the posting teams




You can check by clicking on forums and then looking at the total posts from each forum. The short answer to your question is not very good. But, we're starting to generate some interest it looks like.


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check by clicking on forums and then looking at the total posts from each forum. The short answer to your question is not very good. But, we're starting to generate some interest it looks like.


thanks to spurs hall of fame poster Kokothemonkey!:yes:


----------



## Petey

Man I have 45 posts (this would be 46). I'm just off the hip list.

-Petey


----------



## texan

We have definitley had a spark in interest in this forum. In only 3 or 4 days, we have had about 70 posts! Good job guys and keep up the good, consistent posting. We may soon reach 10,000 posts(possibly by the end of the season)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks to spurs hall of fame poster Kokothemonkey!:yes:




Hey, I don't go to any other forums, so every thing I have is in this site. Plus, don't settle yourself short texan. You are right about the increased interest, because there is a lot to talk about with this team. Plus, we are one of the best teams in the league, so what's there not to talk about?


----------



## Tersk

9!

I'll post more aswell


----------



## BG7

How do you find out how many posts you have in a specific forum?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Go to search at the top banner, enter your username at the "Search By User Name" box and go down to search options and select the forum you want. You can also go to "Sort Results By" and chose last posting date to see your posts in descending order.


----------



## BG7

Alright, thanks.


----------



## texan

Koko, you are 7 posts away from 700 posts in the Spurs forum. Keep it up, b/c you are the heart and soul of this forum.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Koko, you are 7 posts away from 700 posts in the Spurs forum. Keep it up, b/c you are the heart and soul of this forum.




This is post #700. Usually, I wouldn't make a big deal out of it, but I might as well make something of it. 




Just for the hell of it, I've accounted for about 15% of the posts in this forum. 700/4710, which is .1486. That was your fun fact of the day brought to you by Koko. :grinning:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

100 more posts for 5000 total for the forum. We're doing pretty well as of late, and we've gotten a few normal posters back in the rotation.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

> XxMia_9xX- 145



geez i didn't know i had that much! ok i like registered here like 2-3 years ago? and i think those 140 post or so are sooo long ago... this season, i've only started to post like less than a month ago, but yeah i'll be here more often... 145 out of like 400 something is pretty good! i think....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 2nd (Number in paranthesis is the post amount in this forum from January):

KokotheMonkey - 1057 (648)
texan - 462 (322)
Luiz_Rodrigo - 186 (157)
XxMia_9xX - 178 (145)
ezealen - 148 (54)
mr_french_basketball - 140 (40)
DaBobZ - 89 (61)
rocketsthathavespurs - 83 (42)
Sir Patchwork + other alias - 80 (43)
Yao Mania - 65 (34)
ballstorm - 65 (?)
Magnus Pinus - 58 (50)
Admiral - 44 (?)
GODisaspursfan - 38 (30)
Moe The Bartender - 36 (?)
Nephets - 35 (?)
LineOFire - 33 (15)









ezealen and mr_french have really stepped it up with an increased amount of posts since the last time we did this thing. Great job guys. I've almost doubled my post count since last time (Which I was pretty amazed to find out), and texan has slowed down a little bit, so I guess he won't be catching up to me any time soon. 



This forum has been among the biggest growers on this site (percentage-wise) over the past 2 or so months, so that's good. The bad is that I've been making so many posts in here that it's probably padding the growth rate. I don't plan to stop posting at this rate either, but hopefully we'll get more contributions from everyone on here. I love the people we have posting in this forum, because we all get along and we all pretty much share the same views on the team. Honestly, I'd rather have the Spurs forum remain how it is now (In the bottom-tier of overall posts out of the NBA teams) rather than getting a bunch of negative, homer fans that post a lot but contribute nothing positive. Quality over quantity in this case, but we can make the quality better with more quantity from the good posters we have in here. If we had more posts from the lower level (Lower-level not as in posting ability, but posting amount) posters, we'd be set to go. 



Also, don't be afraid to start threads on here. If you have a topic you want to discuss, just start a thread on it and we will discuss it. 



Just a little update on how we're doing overall. As a Moderators, it's me and texan's job to look at these things and talk about them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> We have definitley had a spark in interest in this forum. In only 3 or 4 days, we have had about 70 posts! Good job guys and keep up the good, consistent posting. We may soon reach 10,000 posts(possibly by the end of the season)






10,000 is a good goal, but we're going to have to get a big boost from here on it. Come playoff time, there should be a lot more activity, so 10,000 is a possibility. We've done about 1,000 posts from January 17th to March 2nd. That's pretty darn good considering we started this season in the 3000's overall. 



Just for reference on my part:



As of March 2nd - 5,834 total posts


----------



## mr_french_basketball

I like my score! :banana: 

Don't hesitate to make some comments on my ratings, even if you're kind of used to it now.


----------



## texan

Now that basketball season is over, I'll be back to my regular posting form :biggrin: and WILL catch up to you Koko. Keep up the good work guys. Compared to last year, we are doing a million times better in terms of interest in the Spurs and discussion on this board. It has been much more fun to be a part of this site this season than last.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Up almost 100 :biggrin: 
I'm a happy man


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Now that basketball season is over, I'll be back to my regular posting form :biggrin: and WILL catch up to you Koko. Keep up the good work guys. Compared to last year, we are doing a million times better in terms of interest in the Spurs and discussion on this board. It has been much more fun to be a part of this site this season than last.


Because ya'll were missing me last season! :biggrin: lol I'm just kidding


----------



## texan

ezealen you really have stepped up your posting since this thread was first started. Keep up the good work :biggrin: mr_french you too. I think we should keep this updated every month or so to encourage progression in our board.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> I think we should keep this updated every month or so to encourage progression in our board.


I agree. It makes me want to post more to get the number 3 spot, 1 and 2 will always go to you and Koko though.


----------



## LineOFire

I will try posting more frequently from now on. Maybe even start a thread or two? 

I agree with you, texan. It would be a great idea to keep this thread updated. What better way to increase activity than to have a little friendly post count competition? :biggrin:

EDIT: I would be willing to start a new thread with post counts of everyone. Maybe a total post count, a weekly post count, and a monthy post count for everyone? Should their be a sign-up if you want your post count included so that we can weed out the people who don't post as much anymore?


----------



## texan

LineOFire said:


> I will try posting more frequently from now on. Maybe even start a thread or two?
> 
> I agree with you, texan. It would be a great idea to keep this thread updated. What better way to increase activity than to have a little friendly post count competition? :biggrin:
> 
> EDIT: I would be willing to start a new thread with post counts of everyone. Maybe a total post count, a weekly post count, and a monthy post count for everyone? Should their be a sign-up if you want your post count included so that we can weed out the people who don't post as much anymore?


Thats an interesting idea. I especially like the weekly/monthly post count idea, and the competition on total post count, as long as we have quality posts and don't start post padding.


----------



## LineOFire

Yeah, no post padding. Just an effort to get a little more activity in here.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As long as we're making legit posts about the Spurs, a friendly competition would be great, because again, quality over quantity.


----------



## Admiral

How about handing out weekly or monthly poster awards? Could get things started here..


----------



## Nephets

I've posted a lot more. No one cares though. :biggrin: 

I just go to a lot of forums, my forums (link in sig, Z-5), CAG (Cheapass Gamer), GameFAQs, and IGN sometimes. I'm online a lot so I've stopped by more recently.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> I've posted a lot more. No one cares though. :biggrin:
> 
> I just go to a lot of forums, my forums (link in sig, Z-5), CAG (Cheapass Gamer), GameFAQs, and IGN sometimes. I'm online a lot so I've stopped by more recently.


 No one cares? Who said that. I've definitely noticed you've been posting more.




Here's an idea: We could start having monthly contests like predicting the Spurs record or something of that nature, and the winner will be rewarded with a supporting membership for a year paid by me. The only reason I haven't done something like that yet is because fans from other teams are going to enter and it defeats the purpose of rewarding the loyal people who post here. Actually, I just thought about a way out of that: We can set a limit of posts to be made in this forum, and if you don't meet that number of posts, you're not elgible for the contest. If it doesn't make sense, then here's an example: We set a limit of 30 posts. To be able to enter the contest for a free supporting membership, a poster has to meet the requirements of entering the contest, which in this case would be 30 posts *In this forum only*. That way, the loyal Spurs posters we have will have a good chance at being rewarded for posting in this forum. That will rid ourselves of the guys who want to sneak in the contest from other forums.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No one cares? Who said that. I've definitely noticed you've been posting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea: We could start having monthly contests like predicting the Spurs record or something of that nature, and the winner will be rewarded with a supporting membership for a year paid by me. The only reason I haven't done something like that yet is because fans from other teams are going to enter and it defeats the purpose of rewarding the loyal people who post here. Actually, I just thought about a way out of that: We can set a limit of posts to be made in this forum, and if you don't meet that number of posts, you're not elgible for the contest. If it doesn't make sense, then here's an example: We set a limit of 30 posts. To be able to enter the contest for a free supporting membership, a poster has to meet the requirements of entering the contest, which in this case would be 30 posts *In this forum only*. That way, the loyal Spurs posters we have will have a good chance at being rewarded for posting in this forum. That will rid ourselves of the guys who want to sneak in the contest from other forums.


Me likey :biggrin: 

Any ideas for contests besides the spurs record for the month or leading poster for the month? Maybe like perdicting player of the month or most suprising player or best game of the month or something? Just ideas.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread 5916/723)



We've had 82 posts over the course of 24 hours! Great. We just need to maintain this. We did the same kind of thing when this thread was first started, and that eventually died down. 82 posts total per day is probably asking a little too much, but it's good to see that we have the potential to be a very active forum.


Also, be on the lookout for 6,000 total posts in the forum. 84 away and counting.


----------



## Nephets

Thanks for caring about me here, Koko. lol, I just sometimes feel neglected for some reason. But it's just me.

We should make a Spurs community board off-topic thread so we can chat about stuff, it could bring in some more posts and bring us as a community closer together.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I think Sir Patchwork is coming on strong in the Spurs forum!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Thanks for caring about me here, Koko. lol, I just sometimes feel neglected for some reason. But it's just me.
> 
> We should make a Spurs community board off-topic thread so we can chat about stuff, it could bring in some more posts and bring us as a community closer together.


 Another very good idea. I started the "Playoff Seeding Watch" thread and that's a good place to discuss what's going on around the Western Conference.


----------



## Nephets

Cool, I'll post there as well.

But, do you think we could make a Spurs off-topic thread just to chat to each other? Other team boards have done it. It could really bring us a lot more posters.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Cool, I'll post there as well.
> 
> But, do you think we could make a Spurs off-topic thread just to chat to each other? Other team boards have done it. It could really bring us a lot more posters.


That'd be no good for me. My life revolves around basketball


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Cool, I'll post there as well.
> 
> But, do you think we could make a Spurs off-topic thread just to chat to each other? Other team boards have done it. It could really bring us a lot more posters.


 Sure, by all means go ahead. If it will make this place seem "more at home" then I'm all for it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We have officially passed the 6,000 total posts plateau. I'm sorry I can't report who made the historic 6,000th post, because we had several guys in here posting recently. 




Anyway, let's keep it up. 6,000 posts isn't really comparable to many other NBA team forums on this site, but it's a huge improvement over where we were at about a year ago. 


As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread 5916/723)
As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)



It's nice to see we have already improved the post per thread statistic over 4 and a half days.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We have officially passed the 6,000 total posts plateau. I'm sorry I can't report who made the historic 6,000th post, because we had several guys in here posting recently.


That's ok. We can all share the credit :biggrin:


----------



## DaBobZ

Sorry guys I'm no big poster... 
Can't believe I was listed in something else than Koko's Beno fan club :biggrin: 
I'll try to post more often... specially come playoff time


----------



## LineOFire

ezealen said:


> That's ok. We can all share the credit :biggrin:


I like that team approach.
:biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> I like that team approach.
> :biggrin:


I like this smiley :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread 5916/723)
As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)
As of March 11th - 6,277 totals posts (8.46 posts per thread)


Big increase in posts per thread again. Great job guys. We're averaging about 45 posts per day from March 3rd to now, and at that rate in two months we'll be around 9,000 total posts.


I'll do an update on the individual posters post count again when I have a little more time, possibly tonight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll do an update on the individual posters post count again when I have a little more time, possibly tonight.


Yay! It won't be that much of an increase since it's only been like 2 weeks though.

You think we mite be able to pass 10,000 by the end of the season?


----------



## Nephets

Maybe if we make whole new posts for each word of a sentence.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

At this rate, we're going to come close to 10,000 posts. With summer coming up and the playoffs coming up, you'd think things would get much more active around here. 




Honestly, passing 6,000 posts was a distant goal to start the season off, and now we're past that and we have a month and a half left for the regular season and all of the playoffs as well.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Honestly, passing 6,000 posts was a distant goal to start the season off, and now we're past that and we have a month and a half left for the regular season and all of the playoffs as well.


True... there was like nobody in here last year. I was surprised to tell you the truth. It's pretty cool there are much more posters this year. Playoffs should be great :clap:


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> At this rate, we're going to come close to 10,000 posts. With summer coming up and the playoffs coming up, you'd think things would get much more active around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, passing 6,000 posts was a distant goal to start the season off, and now we're past that and we have a month and a half left for the regular season and all of the playoffs as well.



Koko your right. Last year, it was like a conversation between you and me, and then maybe a little post by someone outside of the Spurs board. Our board was very inactive, and it wasn't very fun to post. I would have never believed you if you had told me last year that this time next year we would be over 6000 posts.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread 5916/723)
As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)
As of March 11th - 6,277 total posts (8.46 posts per thread)
As of March 18th - 6,637 total posts (8.80 posts per thread)





I can't say enough guys. Great job. Especially on the game threads. Props to ezealen, LineOFire and TheRoc5 for the posts on the Charlotte game thread. Keep it up guys. Like the famous old TV them song goes: "We're movin on up!"


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread 5916/723)
> As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)
> As of March 11th - 6,277 total posts (8.46 posts per thread)
> As of March 18th - 6,637 total posts (8.80 posts per thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough guys. Great job. Especially on the game threads. Props to ezealen, LineOFire and TheRoc5 for the posts on the Charlotte game thread. Keep it up guys. Like the famous old TV them song goes: "We're movin on up!"


Why don't you post during games more often, Koko? It's usually just me and LineOFire, and it's gets lonely  lol


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Why don't you post during games more often, Koko? It's usually just me and LineOFire, and it's gets lonely  lol


an me :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> an me :biggrin:


Today it was you too, so it was't as lonely lol. But usually it's just me and LineOFire. It'd be alot better if we could actuall discuss the game instead of just saying stuff everyone already knows is happening like me and LineOFire have been doing...cause we got nothin beda to do :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Today it was you too, so it was't as lonely lol. But usually it's just me and LineOFire. It'd be alot better if we could actuall discuss the game instead of just saying stuff everyone already knows is happening like me and LineOFire have been doing...cause we got nothin beda to do :biggrin:


that sounds like a good idea starting sunday at 130 :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> that sounds like a good idea starting sunday at 130 :cheers:


Ugh...Sunday...spring break's almost over ...I was enjoying sitting on my *** all week  . Atleast there's a spurs game to end the week and a three day weekend next week :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Ugh...Sunday...spring break's almost over ...I was enjoying sitting on my *** all week  . Atleast there's a spurs game to end the week and a three day weekend next week :biggrin:


who posted more me or fire


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> who posted more me or fire


In that one thread? I think Fire. He posted almost every play that happened lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You had 8 post in that one thread and LineOFire had 16. I think he had more than anyone in that thread. But like I said before, alot of them were just posts of plays happening like I usually post.


----------



## LineOFire

I just posted what I thought at every timeout. I figure since timeouts usually occur when something important in the game happens, it is a good time to interject some thoughts 

In a game thread there's not really much to discuss besides the game itself. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> I just posted what I thought at every timeout. I figure since timeouts usually occur when something important in the game happens, it is a good time to interject some thoughts
> 
> In a game thread there's not really much to discuss besides the game itself. :biggrin:


Yeah and since there's usually onlylike 2 or 3 people in it during a game we don't really do that. We just post stuff everyone already knows is happening. I think it'd be alot better if we could get more people in the game threads DURING the game and dsicuss the actual game, plays, players, calls, etc.


----------



## texan

Yall did a good job posting. I would like to do more of that, but like I mentioned before, I've been really busy of late. I'll try harder to post more. 

I really appreciate what yall have done, b/c it helps if I hadn't watched the game, to see how we played.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Yall did a good job posting. I would like to do more of that, but like I mentioned before, I've been really busy of late. I'll try harder to post more.
> 
> I really appreciate what yall have done, b/c it helps if I hadn't watched the game, to see how we played.


I'm sure yahoo and nba.com could fill you in on the game more then we can :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, I don't post more during the game mainly because I'm focused on watching the game. I try to give my thoughts at the end of each quarter, but as for during the game I try to sit back and watch everything and then give my thoughts. Plus, due to work I don't get to see every game, mostly on the weekends.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, I don't post more during the game mainly because I'm focused on watching the game. I try to give my thoughts at the end of each quarter, but as for during the game I try to sit back and watch everything and then give my thoughts. Plus, due to work I don't get to see every game, mostly on the weekends.


I understand. I have my t.v. rite next to my laptop so I can just do both. I just think the game threads would be alot better if we could get more people to post during the game.


----------



## TheRoc5

me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> me 2 :biggrin:


Be on during the game sunday then. That makes two of us, three if LineOFire wants to.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread 5916/723)
As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)
As of March 11th - 6,277 total posts (8.46 posts per thread)
As of March 18th - 6,637 total posts (8.80 posts per thread)
As of March 25th - 7,225 total posts (9.32 posts per thread)


We've moved well past 7,000 posts and are heading for 8,000 sometime early April. 

That's 1,309 posts in the last 22 days. Great job.


----------



## LineOFire

I decided to compile this in my spare time. 

March 25, 2005

2:53 P.M. Central

Posts:

1. Chicago Bulls - 267,053
2. Portland Trailblazers - 199,683
3. Toronto Raptors - 75,827
4. Los Angeles Lakers - 48,410
5. New Jersey Nets - 44,075
6. Miami Heat - 32,851
7. Boston Celtics - 27,417
8. Indiana Pacers - 25,234
9. Detroit Pistons - 20,906
10. New York Knicks - 20,870
11. Washington Wizards - 15,846
12. Orlando Magic - 15,771
13. Seattle Supersonics - 15,023
14. Dallas Mavericks - 13,486
15. Sacramento Kings - 12,606
16. Philadelphia 76ers - 11,685
17. Cleveland Cavaliers - 11,205
18. Los Angeles Clippers - 10,595
19. Houston Rockets - 10,546
20. Memphis Grizzlies - 9,988
21. Phoenix Suns - 7,265
*22. San Antonio Spurs - 7,228*
23. Minnesota Timberwolves - 5,649
24. Denver Nuggets - 5,236
25. Golden State Warriors - 4,572
26. New Orleans Hornets - 4,157
27. Charlotte Bobcats - 4,119
28. Utah Jazz - 4,039
29. Atlanta Hawks - 3,610
30. Milwaukee Bucks - 2,866

Threads:

1. Portland Trailblazers - 15,562
2. Chicago Bulls - 15,287
3. Toronto Raptors - 4,612
4. Los Angeles Lakers - 3,392
5. New Jersey Nets - 2,834
6. Miami Heat - 2,539
7. Boston Celtics - 2,015
8. New York Knicks - 1,960
9. Indiana Pacers - 1,786
10. Washington Wizards - 1,555
11. Detroit Pistons - 1,526
12. Dallas Mavericks - 1,400
13. Orlando Magic - 1,328
14. Philadelphia 76ers - 1,266
15. Houston Rockets - 1,198
16. Los Angeles Clippers - 1,161
17. Sacramento Kings - 1,069
18. Memphis Grizzlies - 1,057
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 1,032
20. Seattle Supersonics - 972
*21. San Antonio Spurs - 776*
22. Minnesota Timberwolves - 746
23. Phoenix Suns - 742
24. Denver Nuggets - 687
25. Golden State Warriors - 663
26. Utah Jazz - 628
27. New Orleans Hornets - 519
28. Charlotte Bobcats - 493
29. Atlanta Hawks - 583
30. Milwaukee Bucks - 438

Post/Thread Ratio:

1. Chicago Bulls - 17.47
2. Toronto Raptors - 16.44
3. New Jersey Nets - 15.55
4. Seattle Supersonics - 15.46
5. Los Angeles Lakers - 14.27
6. Indiana Pacers - 14.13
7. Detroit Pistons - 13.70
8. Boston Celtics - 13.61
9. Miami Heat - 12.94
10. Portland Trailblazers - 12.83
11. Orlando Magic - 11.88
12. Sacramento Kings - 11.79
13. Cleveland Cavaliers - 10.86
14. New York Knicks - 10.65
15. Washington Wizards - 10.19
16. Phoenix Suns - 9.79
17. Dallas Mavericks - 9.63
18. Memphis Grizzlies - 9.45
*19. San Antonio Spurs - 9.31*
20. Philadelphia 76ers - 9.23
21. Los Angeles Clippers - 9.13
22. Houston Rockets - 8.73
23. Charlotte Bobcats - 8.35
24. New Orleans Hornets - 8.01
25. Denver Nuggets - 7.62
26. Minnesota Timberwolves - 7.57
27. Golden State Warriors - 6.89
28. Milwaukee Bucks - 6.54
29. Utah Jazz - 6.43
30. Atlanta Hawks - 6.19


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, nice effort. 




As you can see, we're on the bottom in posts. However, we've moved up significantly over the course of a calendar year, and we're right on the Phoenix forum's heels.


----------



## Camaro_870

dont worry im here to save the day...

*cheers for his 29 posts*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey! 29 is a hell of alot better than 0!


----------



## LineOFire

I will probably start a new thread for these statistics. Will include some Spurs board statistics too. I'm developing a program to do it for me automatically. 

March 26, 2005

3:27 P.M. Central

Posts:

1. Chicago Bulls - 267,548
2. Portland Trailblazers - 199,821
3. Toronto Raptors - 76,649
4. Los Angeles Lakers - 48,463
5. New Jersey Nets - 44,505
6. Miami Heat - 32,937
7. Boston Celtics - 27,470
8. Indiana Pacers - 25,306
9. Detroit Pistons - 20,991
10. New York Knicks - 20,903
11. Washington Wizards - 15,877
12. Orlando Magic - 15,775
13. Seattle Supersonics - 15,065
14. Dallas Mavericks - 13,534
15. Sacramento Kings - 12,618
16. Philadelphia 76ers - 11,747
17. Cleveland Cavaliers - 11,221
18. Los Angeles Clippers - 10,643
19. Houston Rockets - 10,560
20. Memphis Grizzlies - 9,990
*21. San Antonio Spurs - 7,338*
22. Phoenix Suns - 7,276
23. Minnesota Timberwolves - 5,660
24. Denver Nuggets - 5,246
25. Golden State Warriors - 4,586
26. New Orleans Hornets - 4,163
27. Charlotte Bobcats - 4,122
28. Utah Jazz - 4,044
29. Atlanta Hawks - 3,619
30. Milwaukee Bucks - 2,871

Threads:

1. Portland Trailblazers - 15,569
2. Chicago Bulls - 15,299
3. Toronto Raptors - 4,619
4. Los Angeles Lakers - 3,393
5. New Jersey Nets - 2,845
6. Miami Heat - 2,542
7. Boston Celtics - 2,014
8. New York Knicks - 1,964
9. Indiana Pacers - 1,788
10. Washington Wizards - 1,557
11. Detroit Pistons - 1,528
12. Dallas Mavericks - 1,405
13. Orlando Magic - 1,329
14. Philadelphia 76ers - 1,268
15. Houston Rockets - 1,199
16. Los Angeles Clippers - 1,164
17. Sacramento Kings - 1,070
18. Memphis Grizzlies - 1,058
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 1,034
20. Seattle Supersonics - 973
*21. San Antonio Spurs - 775*
22. Minnesota Timberwolves - 747
23. Phoenix Suns - 743
24. Denver Nuggets - 690
25. Golden State Warriors - 665
26. Utah Jazz - 629
27. New Orleans Hornets - 520
28. Charlotte Bobcats - 493
29. Atlanta Hawks - 584
30. Milwaukee Bucks - 439

Post/Thread Ratio:

1. Chicago Bulls - 17.49
2. Toronto Raptors - 16.59
3. New Jersey Nets - 15.64
4. Seattle Supersonics - 15.48
5. Los Angeles Lakers - 14.28
6. Indiana Pacers - 14.15
7. Detroit Pistons - 13.73
8. Boston Celtics - 13.64
9. Miami Heat - 12.96
10. Portland Trailblazers - 12.83
11. Orlando Magic - 11.87
12. Sacramento Kings - 11.79
13. Cleveland Cavaliers - 10.85
14. New York Knicks - 10.64
15. Washington Wizards - 10.20
16. Phoenix Suns - 9.79
17. Dallas Mavericks - 9.63
*18. San Antonio Spurs - 9.47*
19. Memphis Grizzlies - 9.44
20. Philadelphia 76ers - 9.26
21. Los Angeles Clippers - 9.14
22. Houston Rockets - 8.81
23. Charlotte Bobcats - 8.36
24. New Orleans Hornets - 8.44
25. Denver Nuggets - 7.60
26. Minnesota Timberwolves - 7.58
27. Golden State Warriors - 6.90
28. Milwaukee Bucks - 6.54
29. Utah Jazz - 6.43
30. Atlanta Hawks - 6.20


----------



## Tersk

33 :banana:


----------



## LineOFire

I just finished this up. This is the preliminary count before I put up the official thread later on. We now have 19 posters with over 50 posts. That's 9 more than when this thread started at the end of December. :clap:

Leading Spurs Posters

March 26, 2005

5:26 P.M. Central

1. KokoTheMonkey - 1311
2. texan - 579
3. ezealen - 540
4. TheRoc5 - 212
5. Luiz_Rodrigo - 203
6. XxMia_9xX - 201
7. JGKoblenz - 182
8. DaBobZ - 174
9. mr_french_basketball - 133
10. LineOFire - 128
11. ballstorm - 99
12. Nephets - 90
13. MJG - 73
14. Aurelino - 67
15. Yao Mania - 65
16. Johnny Mac - 60
17. MagnusPinus - 58
18. Admiral - 55
19. Petey - 55
20. Sir Patchwork - 46
21. GODisaSpursFan - 42
22. Moe The Bartender - 36
23. Theo! - 33
24. futuristxen - 27
25. Camaro_870 - 25
26. Charlotte_______ - 19
27. Guth - 18
28. sloth - 18
29. mattyc - 17
30. LuckyAC - 15
31. zoltan! - 13
32. Spurs#1 - 11
33. spursfan50 - 10
34. TMTTRIO - 9
35. Rique - 7
36. Turkish Delight - 6
37. MomBear - 4
38. once_again - 4
39. spursfor - 3
40. sundabeam - 1
41. sjfinest5 - 1
42. Thuloid - 1
43. 2PacFan4Life - 1

If you feel that I have left you out or you feel that I left someone else out please tell me so I can correct the mistake before I make the official thread. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Woah!!!! I can actually get second for the month!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Thanks for posting everyone's posts counts, LineOFire. Appreciate it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

LineOFire said:


> I just finished this up. This is the preliminary count before I put up the official thread later on. We now have 19 posters with over 50 posts. That's 9 more than when this thread started at the end of December. :clap:
> 
> Leading Spurs Posters
> 
> March 26, 2005
> 
> 5:26 P.M. Central
> 
> 1. KokoTheMonkey - 1311
> 2. texan - 579
> 3. ezealen - 540
> 4. TheRoc5 - 212
> 5. Luiz_Rodrigo - 203
> 6. XxMia_9xX - 201
> 7. JGKoblenz - 182
> 8. DaBobZ - 174
> 9. mr_french_basketball - 133
> 10. LineOFire - 128
> 11. ballstorm - 99
> 12. Nephets - 90
> 13. MJG - 73
> 14. Aurelino - 67
> 15. Yao Mania - 65
> 16. Johnny Mac - 60
> 17. MagnusPinus - 58
> 18. Admiral - 55
> 19. Petey - 55
> 20. Sir Patchwork - 46
> 21. GODisaSpursFan - 42
> 22. Moe The Bartender - 36
> 23. Theo! - 33
> 24. futuristxen - 27
> 25. Camaro_870 - 25
> 26. Charlotte_______ - 19
> 27. Guth - 18
> 28. sloth - 18
> 29. mattyc - 17
> 30. LuckyAC - 15
> 31. zoltan! - 13
> 32. Spurs#1 - 11
> 33. spursfan50 - 10
> 34. TMTTRIO - 9
> 35. Rique - 7
> 36. Turkish Delight - 6
> 37. MomBear - 4
> 38. once_again - 4
> 39. spursfor - 3
> 40. sundabeam - 1
> 41. sjfinest5 - 1
> 42. Thuloid - 1
> 43. 2PacFan4Life - 1
> 
> If you feel that I have left you out or you feel that I left someone else out please tell me so I can correct the mistake before I make the official thread. :biggrin:







Once again, great job. I was going to wait until the very end of the month to do the update, but I can definitely say I wouldn't have done as much as you did. Great job. You're starting to feel some heat texan. ezealan is right on your tale.


----------



## Tersk

I'm on my way up peepz!..I think I'm tied with MoeTheBartender


----------



## DaBobZ

Goog job LineOFire !

Seems like we finally managed to make this forum efficient... great and props to all Spurs poster.
Things are getting interesting between texan and ezealen, a bit like between the Spurs and Sonics/Mavs... texan lost your all star ? :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I think Texan hasn't been posting much cuz of the college games. But I'll take anything I can get :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread)
As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)
As of March 11th - 6,277 total posts (8.46 posts per thread)
As of March 18th - 6,637 total posts (8.80 posts per thread)
As of March 25th - 7,225 total posts (9.32 posts per thread)
As of April 1st - 8,040 total posts (10.06 posts per thread)



Almost 2,500 posts in one month!! Absolutely amazing. At this rate, we'll be at 10,000 posts in about 3 weeks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As of March 3rd - 5916 total posts (8.18 posts per thread)
> As of March 8th - 6,004 total posts (8.24 posts per thread)
> As of March 11th - 6,277 total posts (8.46 posts per thread)
> As of March 18th - 6,637 total posts (8.80 posts per thread)
> As of March 25th - 7,225 total posts (9.32 posts per thread)
> As of April 1st - 8,040 total posts (10.06 posts per thread)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 2,500 posts in one month!! Absolutely amazing. At this rate, we'll be at 10,000 posts in about 3 weeks.


A month ago I was half joking when I asked you if you think we could get to 10,000 by the end of the season, and now it looks like we may surpass 10,000 by a pretty decent amount of posts. Do you know how many posts this board had before this season, or even this year?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> A month ago I was half joking when I asked you if you think we could get to 10,000 by the end of the season, and now it looks like we may surpass 10,000 by a pretty decent amount of posts. Do you know how many posts this board had before this season, or even this year?






Not exactly sure, but I'm thinking it was about 4,000 posts. Maybe texan has a better memory than me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

For this year or season? Either one is really good.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> For the year or season? Either one is really good.




Before the season started, I think it was around 4,000 posts. I could try to do some research and find out, but it's really not something that's openly available.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I didn't think it was. I was just taking the slim chance you or someone else mite happen to know. It doesn't really matter. We need to focus on the future of this board. It's great that this board has come so far is such a small matter of time, but it'll be even cooler if we can keep this up. Props to everyone. Don't stop the great work!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, I ate my words on that last post. 



Here was the info:



On 6/14/2004 - 3,171 total posts for the Spurs forum.
On 9/24/2004 - 3,834 total posts for the Spurs forum. 



In a little over 6 months, we've doubled the total posts this forum had prior to 9/24. Pretty freakin amazing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Thanks, Koko. Just imagine next year at this pace :biggrin:


----------



## SpursFan16

How many posts have i had on this board?

I reckon around 20?


----------



## SpursFan16

I just counted and I have 19.

Now 20.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of 5/18/2005, the leading post count for here in this forum, which includes the Spurs fans only:




1. KokoTheMonkey - 1,899
2. ezealen - 1,460
3. TheRoc5 - 1,205
4. texan - 929
5. LineOFire - 407
6. XxMia 9xX - 290
7. DaBobZ - 269
8. Guth - 249
9. Luiz_Rodrigo - 228
10. Nephets - 179
11. mr_french_basketball - 155
12. ballstorm - 144
13. CDRacingZX6R - 106
14. Camaro_870 - 61
15. Admiral - 55
16. SpursFan16 - 46


----------



## TheRoc5

i wish the other posters that used to post alot would post again


----------



## TheRoc5

congrats to every 1, wow koko, ez and i are catching up lol :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> i wish the other posters that used to post alot would post again




Yeah, I know. 4 out of the top 10 don't post anymore. Guth is accounted for, but not the other 3. That's alright though, we still got a good core here.


----------



## texan

TheRoc and ez are really good about posting constantly in every thread. I thought it was impossible, but they are catchen up to Koko. I just can't seem to post as much as you guys, even if I make a concious effort to post more. Oh well, I'm satisfied with what I do post.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> TheRoc and ez are really good about posting constantly in every thread. I thought it was impossible, but they are catchen up to Koko. I just can't seem to post as much as you guys, even if I make a concious effort to post more. Oh well, I'm satisfied with what I do post.


Remeber, quality over quantity. When it comes to that, you destroy me and TheRoc5...especially TheRoc5 lol j/k


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Remeber, quality over quantity. When it comes to that, you destroy me and TheRoc5...especially TheRoc5 lol j/k


lol Roc5 pwns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol Roc5 pwns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ezealen


Suuuuure


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Suuuuure


o its on :biggrin: ha
we will make a deal k? when ever one of us wins the next poster of the month the other poster must put in the signature roc5>>>>>ezealen or ezealen>>>>>roc5.. deal


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> o its on :biggrin: ha
> we will make a deal k? when ever one of us wins the next poster of the month the other poster must put in the signature roc5>>>>>ezealen or ezealen>>>>>roc5.. deal


Or how about who ever has the least amount of poster of the months puts that in his sig, and if it's a tie we put theroc5=ezealen or something? We could also put how many we each won in our sig.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Or how about who ever has the least amount of poster of the months puts that in his sig, and if it's a tie we put theroc5=ezealen or something? We could also put how many we each won in our sig.


alrite so if i win poster of the month you put roc5>ezealen if you win ezealen>roc5 and if we both lose or tie its roc5=ezealen


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So this is how ezealen and TheRoc5 have caught me. I'll have to start bantering some more as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So this is how ezealen and TheRoc5 have caught me. I'll have to start bantering some more as well.


you mean like you just did? :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> you mean like you just did? :biggrin:




Are you saying you want a piece of me? (Direct quote from Seinfeld)


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Are you saying you want a piece of me? (Direct quote from Seinfeld)


well take ya koko :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well take ya koko :biggrin:


You can have him first. I'll take what's left


----------



## texan

Time for another post count check-in? I'll tally everything up and report it back in this thread. I just need to know theRoc5's previous name so I can combine his post counts. 

Oh ez congrats on 2000 posts.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Time for another post count check-in? I'll tally everything up and report it back in this thread. I just need to know theRoc5's previous name so I can combine his post counts.
> 
> Oh ez congrats on 2000 posts.





Damn, I forgot to add his other user name. Slipped my mind for some reason.



And congrats to ezealen as well. Next thing you know you'll have 7,000 posts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Thanks, guys. I was counting the entire way to 1,000, but I totally forgot about getting 2,000. Funny how my last post for yesterday was exactly my 2,000th though.


----------



## SpursFan16

I am making my way up to err....300


----------



## texan

Here it is(only included Spurs fans):

KokotheMonkey-2071
ezealen-1562
TheRoc5-1317(w/o other alias)
texan-994
LineOFire-405
XxMia_9xX-306
DaBobz-269
Guth-250
Nephets-198
mr_french_basketball-155
CDRacingZX6R-143
Sir Patchwork-88
SpursFan16-59
Admiral-56
TiMVP2-46

Coming on strong: CDRacingZX6R

*Note if I forgot you, it wasn't on purpose. I am bound to forget someone no matter how important they are to the forum. So just post and I'll add you to the list**


----------



## Tersk

Theo!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Here it is(only included Spurs fans):
> 
> KokotheMonkey-2071
> ezealen-1562
> TheRoc5-1317(w/o other alias)
> texan-994
> LineOFire-405
> XxMia_9xX-306
> DaBobz-269
> Guth-250
> Nephets-198
> mr_french_basketball-155
> *CDRacingZX6R-143*
> Sir Patchwork-88
> SpursFan16-59
> Admiral-56
> TiMVP2-46
> 
> *Coming on strong: CDRacingZX6R*
> 
> *Note if I forgot you, it wasn't on purpose. I am bound to forget someone no matter how important they are to the forum. So just post and I'll add you to the list**


I'd say. 143 already? wow. Too bad those number are going to practicly vanish after the playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CRAP! Koko's pulling away from me  

And that's exactly why I made this into a seperate post instead of including it with my last:wink:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> CRAP! Koko's pulling away from me
> 
> And that's exactly why I made this into a seperate post instead of including it with my last:wink:





I like cookies with M&M's in them. 



:biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

I have 61

And I am a new fan


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I like cookies with M&M's in them.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:



Koko if I didn't know you were overly exuberant from the win tonight, I'd think you're drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Koko if I didn't know you were overly exuberant from the win tonight, I'd think you're drunk. :biggrin:





Nah. Not too tell my lifestory but I've never been drunk, and never plan on being drunk. I just had a great time at the game tonight and I'm spreading my jolly good cheer around the forum. 



And, actually, it was a post pad to counter ezealen's post pad, with good humor intended.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I like cookies with M&M's in them.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


M&M's aren't really in the cookies you know? It's all a lie. It's a propaganda played by the M&M copany to make you think that that's what makes cookies good, but they don't want to waste any M&M's in the cookies so they brainwash you through thier commercials to make you believe they do. 

I not only made another post with this post, I also got alot of points because it was so long, and I can use those points to bet on spurs games, which in return can either give me more points or make me lose them. And when I make more points I get happy and a do a little dance even! :biggrin: But when I lose them I get sad and when I'm sad I sometimes want to cry  So I don't usually bet many points on games I don't think the spurs can cover the spread on. Doesn't losing points make you sad, Stavy? Do you mind if I call Stavy? I hope not. Well, actually I don't care, so deal with it....man, I probably reached the max amount of points I could make in one post...but just incase....

Ham sandwhich


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Thread closed. I win ezealen. :devil:



Just kidding of course. ezealen, if you want to gain some serious ground on me, just post in the game threads where San Antonio is playing here. Since I'm at the game, I can't post until after the game, so that's a prime chance for you to catch up to me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Thread closed. I win ezealen. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding of course. ezealen, if you want to gain some serious ground on me, just post in the game threads where San Antonio is playing here. Since I'm at the game, I can't post until after the game, so that's a prime chance for you to catch up to me.


Nah, I don't really care about all that. Sure I'll post in the game threads, but I was just having fun. I don't really care about catching up to you....I just want to beat TheRoc5 :evil:


----------

